# Recovered and everything feels weird, strange stuff.



## dillon12341 (May 31, 2013)

I recently recovered all the way from being dped and having brain fog for a while. Anyway everything feels so weird and it's like the last two years of my life while I was dped feel like they didn't happen. I can remember them but it feels like a before and after. Like it almost didn't happen. It's caused a whole bunch of problems for me. I did a lot while dped because I refused to take it all laying down. For instance I had a very serious relationship with a girl who had two kids and my depersonalization, brain fog and depression stressed that relationship and played a part in it ending I believe. If like to contact her and try to rekindle things between us because I care deeply about her and her kids. I recovered after she broke up with me although I was making strides while we were together. Has anyone else faced this before with recovery. Do you have trouble remembering things and does everything you did while dped feel like it happened bit it didn't? Can anyone relate?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, I dealt with the same feelings when I recovered. I wondered if it has something to do with state specific memory.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State-dependent_memory


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Yea, Thats classic brain fog, we have trouble keeping memory of things going on while we are DP'd. I'm sorry to hear it's still affecting you. However, try and look at the upside, you are feeling better now. Enjoy it!


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Did it just go away on its own after so long?


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello guys!

I'm not sure to understand. You have recovered but you're worried because old periods of dp seem weird today??

Please make me confident, once you recover you feel happy and normal again right???!


----------



## alicecr (Nov 13, 2014)

This is with what I'm currently dealing. My memories seem so foggy and distant, I guess I still have brain fog. This makes me feel like my period with DP/DR almost feels no existent, I know it happened but I can't just recall why I felt so weird. I'm not giving it a lot of thought and just enjoying it.


----------



## dillon12341 (May 31, 2013)

Yes Nico you will feel normal again. I feel good matter of fact while I was dped I was depressed and had very low confidence. Now I feel good, have plenty energy and feel confident once again. Thanks for letting me know this is normal. Now I have to try to get my life back together. Hopefully my ex will give me another shot. Although I fell in love with her and her kids while being dped I can still feel it very strongly and I care deeply for her. I just hope she will believe me when I say recovered and give me another chance. Keep your head up guys.


----------



## dillon12341 (May 31, 2013)

Also I'm her to answer any questions about my recovery if anyone has any.


----------



## richierich (Jun 22, 2014)

dillon12341 said:


> Also I'm her to answer any questions about my recovery if anyone has any.


What contributed to your recovery?


----------



## dillon12341 (May 31, 2013)

richierich said:


> What contributed to your recovery?


. I think time was the most important thing. I believe mine was caused by protracted benzo withdrawals. Things got slowly better, I got glimpses of normal and then finally I woke up one day and everything was fine. Also my testosterone was low back when I was depressed and dped. I'm not sure if there was a connection there. I also had brain fog and was always sleepy. But overall I think time played the biggest part. Also the more I became confident and ignored it I believe that helped also. I also had a great girl that stood by me through bad times and I fell in love with her. I feel like me falling in love helped a ton. But then she left me for whatever reason. I firmly believe that without her help this would have taken longer. I also we taking a test boosting supplement called a-hd elite the month that I got better. It could be coincidence. But mainly I feel like it was keeping my mind off of it, accepting it, time, and cheesy as it sounds love. I just hope I can get her back after waking from this dream. It took me two years and the worst time of my life. So don't give up hope. There is always hope although all cases are different.


----------



## Praise the Dawning (Nov 10, 2014)

I suggest trying flax-seed oil and Vitamin B supplements.


----------

